# NFA gun trust attorneys in panhandle??



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

Does anyone know of any attorneys in the panhandle _(Perdido to Panama City Beach & northward_) who do NFA gun trusts say if a person wanted to legally purchase a Class 3 firearm?

I've seen some resources online that offer cookie cutter documents but I'd feel more comfortable with at least a human being on the other side of the process.

Thanks in advance for any advice.


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

2nd Amendment in Niceville does them through the law office they are collocated with.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

2nd amendment had a good deal on them if you purchased the product from them also.


----------



## FlFrayedKnot (Feb 15, 2009)

Bryan Hamblin, Pensacola Atty. He recently did my Trust. Easy to deal with and specializes in Trust.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

What are some average fees associated with an Attorney drafting a trust for a suppressor(s)? Ive heard a trust is the only way to own a suppressor, gives a better holding option, allows others to use/possess, and eliminates some other forms, that are with individuals. Interested in knowing more. Thanks


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

I thought the rules for owning a suppressor(s) just changed. Isn't is easier now ??

bohunter 1 
thks for the update-


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

submariner said:


> I thought the rules for owning a suppressor(s) just changed. Isn't is easier now ??


No. They are now legal to hunt with one but still the same process to aquire one.


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

I used an online NFA trust cost me $25 and it went through. Bought 2 suppressors January 28 and got my stamps back and picked up my cans May 4. Easy as tying your shoe.


----------



## toma (Oct 10, 2007)

Q2arrowhunter said:


> I used an online NFA trust cost me $25 and it went through. Bought 2 suppressors January 28 and got my stamps back and picked up my cans May 4. Easy as tying your shoe.


do you mind giving us more details please?


----------



## Q2arrowhunter (Mar 17, 2008)

toma said:


> do you mind giving us more details please?


http://www.doityourselfdocuments.com/Estateplanning/Trust/nfaTrust.aspx

Price went up some.

Also it is not necessary to have a bank account in the trust name.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

I used arsenalattorneys.com I know you asked for local but I was surprised how easy it was


----------

